# [Laptop] BIOS-Passwort vergessen



## Devinez (28. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Community,
ich habe ein kleines Problem, denn ich habe mein BIOS Passwort von meinem Laptop vergessen. Eigentlich ist dies auch nicht so wichtig, denn es funktioniert ja soweit alles, nur komme ich halt nicht ins BIOS mehr rein.. Ich habe ihn letztens schon aufgeschraubt, aber die Batterie ist zwar sichtbar, aber mit Schrumpfschlauch geschützt und das Kabel liegt noch tiefer unter der Abdeckung, wofür ich das Kühlsystem ausbauen müsste. Weiterhin ist der Jumper, wenn es einen gibt, auf der anderen Seite des Maiboards und auch dafür muss die Kühlung ab. Ich habe es auch schon mit Master Passwörtern versucht, dies ist aber auch nicht gelungen. Ich habe ein MSI GE60 0ND und bevor ich nun versuche den BIOS flashe, wollte ich euch einfach mal fragen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Devinez


----------



## norse (28. Oktober 2015)

Geht nur mit Batterie abklemmen. Punkt.

Achja in deinem Text hast du die eigentliche Frage vergessen  Hab sie mir mal aus dem Kontext erdacht ...


----------



## Devinez (28. Oktober 2015)

Whoops 
Schade, wieso musste ich denn da auch ein Passwort vorsetzen?! 

Ich werde die Batterie wohl aus dem Schrumpfschlauch holen und dann einen neue wieder dran machen


----------



## pedi (29. Oktober 2015)

wenn das helfen sollte, wäre ein passwort überflüssig..
wieso macht man das überhaupt.
ICH seh da wenig bis keinen sinn darin.


----------



## iGameKudan (29. Oktober 2015)

Ein BIOS-Passwort lässt sich bestens per Entfernen der Batterie resetten... Ist mehr oder weniger ein bekannter Trick. 
Daher ist ein BIOS-Passwort auch nur eine durchschnittliche Sicherheitsmaßnahme...

Ich habe auch so eine Schrumpfschlauchbatterie im Laptop, allerdings glaube ich nicht dass die zum Spaß mit Schrumpfschlauch umwickelt ist. Wenn man da etwas auf der Batterie herumdrückt merkt man, dass diese "Masse" recht weich ist (das trifft auch bei meinem alten MSI GE40 zu...). 

Im Notfall würde ich schon das Kühlsystem ausbauen, so schwer ist das nun (hoffentlich...) auch wieder nicht. Die MSI-Notebooks sind in der Regel recht einfach zerlegbar... Brauchst halt nur etwas Wärmeleitpaste...


----------



## Kusanar (29. Oktober 2015)

BIOS und BIOS-Passwörter - Standardpasswörter

Die Standard-Passwörter schon ALLE durchprobiert? Also natürlich nur die für dein AMI Bios 
(müsste eines von AMI sein, wenn's mich nicht täuscht, oder?)


----------



## Abductee (29. Oktober 2015)

PW-Reset durch Batterienetfernung funktioniert aber auch nur bei den Consumer-Notebooks.
Bei den Business-Notebooks, Thinkpad/Elitebook, etc.. sind die PW dauerhaft gespeichert.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Oktober 2015)

Wäre mir neu das man ein Passwort setzen "muss". Hatte ebenfalls ein GE60, da war das nicht "vorgegeben". 

Ziehe lieber den Stecker von der Platine als die Ummantelung abzufriemeln.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (29. Oktober 2015)

Du könntest auch per Tool versuchen das Passwort herauszufinden CmosPwd - CGSecurity


----------

